# Training leather for bitework



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't like the folded up shammy kind... I just want a ~2x2ft sheet, tanned with safe to mouth vegetables, that doesn't turn into ultra rigid leather after getting wet and drying out once.... any source? I bought a scrap sheet but I have to soak the thing now to keep it soft at all, and its also not all that tough


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you tried Tany Leather? http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/en-usd/home/department/leather/leather.aspx
If they don't have what your looking for, you should probably stop looking. J/K
But they offer a lot of stuff, different grades, types, finishes and scraps. Hope you cna find something useful. And their stores are a lot of fun and smell good too.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Try buying an old leather jacket from a thrift store or garage sale and cutting it up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I have never seen a old leather jacket at a thrift store for less than $50. Least around here. But Tandy does sell scraps, sometimes they have whole bags of scrap leather. for a real cheap price. Or maybe find a saddle maker.


----------



## Jeremy Friedman (May 5, 2013)

I got an old leather suede jacket from good will for $8 a year ago. I made a couple tugs with it and a few rags, it is still holding up well. I only use it with puppies, so that's why it's lasted so long.


----------

